# Do you wear your suits/partials/heads other than conventions?



## Jyaki (Apr 14, 2012)

My family is not being very supportive with me wearing my head and walking the dog everyday. They think its silly and inappropriate and will not support me, not even in the emotional way. 

I ask if you guys wear your suits/ect. outside of those conventions. The reason why I wear mine (just a head of a character from Naruto: Kyuubi AKA Nine Tailed Demon Fox AKA Kurama) when I walk the dog is that it makes me want to get outside and move! I'm not a very skinny person by any means and i'm also very lazy, but for some reason, wearing out my head around the neighborhood to walk the dog, get exercise and see peoples reactions gets me out there!

What I would like to know is if you seasoned/any fursuiters wear their costumes outside cons and where you wear them? And also I would like to know your opinion on me wearing my head when I walk the dog.

Thank you!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 14, 2012)

i think its a bit out of place and YES it is weird to do that, as its not really the time or place for it and if anything just screams for attention.


----------



## Yago (Apr 15, 2012)

I see no real problem with this, but people won't like it anymore than if you dressed up as Bat Man every time you went to collect your mail.

It's just senseless distraction, mostly, and since it's misunderstood it will create confusion. 

You're probably gonna get weird reactions because of that.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't wear it at all. It was just something I made quick for a halloween costume.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 15, 2012)

I can support the random* outing from time to time. It's nice to be surprising and to see people smile. Besides my volunteer work I do occasionally like to just go around town and have some fun. 

However just walking your dog in a head everyday sounds odd, and sounds stale. You don't really need a reason for the occassionally outing, but having to suit up everyday in order to do a simple task sounds like you are using it as a crutch and I can understand why your parents think it's weird. It's strange when someone chooses to continually do something like that.

*I still think it's important to research and get permissions before outings.


----------



## Jyaki (Apr 15, 2012)

@*dinosaurdammit: Well, I do want attention.
@**Yago: Good point, Ill make it an every Friday thing and event visit thing
@**catilda lily: Eh, well, thats your take I suppose.
@**Fay V* : Your absolutely right, that's the best answer I have gotten all day. I think, as I said above ill make it a once a week thing, and maybe, not even.

Sorry, I was putting more attention to the live journal post I made:http://fursuitlounge.livejournal.com/829530.html#t8169050

Ill will check back here though

All and all, I think that fursuiting is a thing for occasions now, and not just a thing to do when your board. A thing to do when your board can be fursuiting but for me at least, It will be making art.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

I wear a collar mostly everyday and I can relate. People giving you the funny-eye, and getting called out in public. But you want to know something? None of that scares me. And neither should it scare you. You wearing that Furry helmet is a sign saying 'I'm different than you. Don't like it? Lump it!' And if your family wont back you, don't back them up either.

But just remember, don't see it as a way to do something you're afraid to do. The last thing you want is wearing a Fursuit head to your end-of-year exam, and seeing everyone look at you. If you want to wear it outside, go ahead! Who gives a damn? Just don't see it as a sign of empowerment or make it your last-resort.


----------



## Jyaki (Apr 15, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> I wear a collar mostly everyday and I can relate. People giving you the funny-eye, and getting called out in public. But you want to know something? None of that scares me. And neither should it scare you. You wearing that Furry helmet is a sign saying 'I'm different than you. Don't like it? Lump it!' And if your family wont back you, don't back them up either.
> 
> But just remember, don't see it as a way to do something you're afraid to do. The last thing you want is wearing a Fursuit head to your end-of-year exam, and seeing everyone look at you. If you want to wear it outside, go ahead! Who gives a damn? Just don't see it as a sign of empowerment or make it your last-resort.



You sir have enlightened me!

I must admit, wearing the head did make me feel empowered, or rather, got me off my ass and outside to walk the dog and got me motivated and willing to do local events, would that be considered different than "empower"?

I think my family just doesn't want to understand or accept that my personality has been rapidly changing in the past year as I become more interested and active in this fandom. I really dont know anyone near me in real life that's solely into the furry fandom and less into anime (I'm a little into it, I have a Naruto kyuubi fursuit head, but i'm not as crazy about it as I was in the past, anime that is.)

And nah, I wont do anything super strange like wearing the head to an exam, but I wouldn't put it past me to wear it to my psychology class, my teacher loves to see in real time, peoples reactions to things, and in corporate it into a lesson.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 15, 2012)

All the time if I need to go out when it's dark. Head goes great with a hoodie.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 15, 2012)

Brazen said:


> All the time if I need to go out when it's dark. Head goes great with a hoodie.


Don't forget your Skittles and green tea bottle.
...dunno if anyone will catch the reference. Oh well.

Also I do not wear my suits outside of conventions unless it's for official picture taking. I basically scared the five year olds across the street walking out my front door to the sideyard in my Kyuubi suit. don't attention whore with it, because that is not going to help your family like it any better.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> Don't forget your Skittles and green tea bottle.
> ...dunno if anyone will catch the reference. Oh well.



-_- A bit inappropriate.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 15, 2012)

JArt. said:


> -_- A bit inappropriate.



I must agree with you, and I apologize if it was really offensive to anyone.


----------



## Teal (Apr 15, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> I must agree with you, and I apologize if it was really offensive to anyone.


 Yeah, it is a bit too soon. -_-


----------



## Jyaki (Apr 15, 2012)

@ *Brazen: Yeah, cause that doesn't sound dangerous at all... *
@ *TaoKyuubimon: Oh yeah, that's right, you have dragonfeathers old suit. Its very scary, so obviously you will scare kids! I would love to do that with mine, but its too cute :C, however august/sept I will get a scary one done... bwhahaha, and about my family and "attention whoreing" as you call it, I don't think i'm a whore for attention, 'I've already decided, if you read about that above, I'm not going to wear it everyday. I will be wearing it on every other Friday with my cosplay group when we walk the neighborhood though! And my family? let me just say that they tend to be very, well... they tend to be bigots about things like race... religion and sexuality so half the time, I just don't care what they think. They wont support me in the way of appreciate what I want, but they do respect what I want and don't stop me, they just express their opinion which goes against mine. 

and about your green tea thing, i have no idea what you were talking  about >:/*


----------



## haiskyex3 (Apr 26, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> I must agree with you, and I apologize if it was really offensive to anyone.



Yeah, my aunt once taught him in high school.
That was a little too soon.
Although, I won't lie, it was pretty funny...


----------



## natari the husky (Apr 26, 2012)

I do wear my tail and collar from time to time for fun. Tails are awesome to wear! My parents do not like it  one bit though- they think I am very odd.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 26, 2012)

Wearing a fursuit to a psych class that would be a hoot.  Might even get you some free counseling


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 26, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> Wearing a fursuit to a psych class that would be a hoot.  Might even get you some free counseling


If I was into the fandom back when I was taking psych I would so do that. Just to see everyone's reactions.


----------

